# Injury recovery time - broken Scaphoid and surgery?



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi guys,

broken scaphoid- done about 7 weeks ago (beginning of August). Woo!
Who else has broken this pesky bone?

*My question for anyone who has experienced this before is how long were you in a cast for after the break, and again after surgery?*

The short story for anyone interested:
- Broke it 2 days into a mtb holiday in scotland
- Assumed it was sprained- carried on riding hard for a week
- Got xrays to be on the safe side- told it is all good
- Carried on with nomal tasks and work (including blasksmithing, lifting etc)
- Still ached 6 weeks later - more xrays shows it is clearly broken
- Had cast for just under 2 weeks- spoke to a doctor today and was told 6 more weeks in a cast, then surgery.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

And how long until you were back on the mountainbike?


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Minimum 3-4 months... Possibly longer. That bone has a tenuous blood supply and can be prone to nonunion I have had several friends with this fracture and even with surgery it still takes time to heal. One of those friends ended up with a partial wrist fusion after a failed bone grafting surgery. My rec would be to find a TT road bike were you can sit in aero bars and keep pressure off the wrist.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Not exactly what I wanted to hear- I thought doctors usually exaggerate recovery times!
TT bars for the road bike are a good idea- riding in british winter is better than no riding!

Such a pain that such a small injury which dosnt particularly hurt, can cause so much aggo


----------



## zachvii (Aug 20, 2010)

I broke this same bone and didn't think it was broken. Finally went in to the doctor because of the same achy feeling after about 3 weeks after I crashed and they could clearly see the crack. I didn't have surgery because it was a crack and the bone was still together. I was only in a cast for about 4 weeks but should have been in one much longer. It literally took over a year for it to feel normal again. I had that achy arthritis feeling over a year. Like Kinsler said, the blood flow is almost non existent in this area of your wrist and it takes a very long time to heal. I started riding again about 2 months after I cracked it. I am sure that didn't help the healing process and probably why it took a year to feel better.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Not exactly what I wanted to hear- I thought doctors usually exaggerate recovery times!


Sometimes we do... but with good reason! Don't rush this injury, it's not worth it. I had another friend who broke hers and was being treated in a cast. She then cut part of her cast off and did La Ruta and went onto a nonunion. She eventually needed surgery. This fracture is very unforgiving.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll take the time for it to heal, I don't fancy having a seized up wrist forever!
I added a bit of extra length to my cast along my thumb today with some more fibreglass, just to stop me using my hand unnecessarily. Its working well! hopefully that'll help.
A bit annoyed that the doctor didn't see the break in the first set of xrays I had last month- even I can see the break. And in the latter set the bone doesn't seem to be as well aligned as it was in the beginning.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Just been looking through the disc I was given with with the old and new x-rays on (i was going to be changing address, so was given a copy to take to the new hospital I was due to head to.)
Original on the 11th August
new ones on the 13th september.

The notes on the original xray says 

"there is an undisplaced fracture through the waist of the scaphoid"

The doctor came out and told me that there was no break, and I was "all good to go" in his words. So he knew it was broken but told me it wasnt. Kinsler, being a doctor, you may know if there is any reason for him to do this? Because at this point i'm a bit confused.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Can't think of any. I read my own xrays typically and sometimes either the radiologist report isn't back while I'm seeing the patient or I read it differently. It's not uncommon for this fracture to not show up on the first xrays. In that situation if I'm suspicious there is a break I'll put someone in a cast and then take repeat xrays in a couple weeks.


----------



## lynnb (Sep 30, 2012)

From my personal experience all injuries take longer to heal than the doctors say. I have friends who have rushed back into activity after injury and surgeries and have not recovered as fully as they had hoped ie, loss of range of motion. I don't know if I just heal slowly or what, but, I have always healed fully, but slowly. I hope you have a good physical therapist. And best wishes, being injured is no fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

I guess the comment must have been from the radiologist then, and as you said the doctor didn't see it.
I hope that's not the case lynnb, sorry to hear it takes you longer than expected. The only "proper" injury experience I've had was a broken collar bone, which healed perfectly quite quickly..
New xray on the left, original on the right.

Oh well, by the time i'm off the turbo trainer i'll have a killer sprint :thumbsup:


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

It's definitely there on the first X-ray. Were you offered surgery?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been told to keep the cast on for 6 weeks, then they'll have another look to see if it's healing well on it's own, or will need surgery.


----------



## Windout22 (Apr 20, 2012)

I recently broke my scaphoid and my doctor gave me the option of waiting to see how the bone healed on its own or to go ahead and have surgery. Based on the poor blood flow and that I'm an active person he suggested getting the surgery to it a screw in put in to increase the likelihood of a faster and successful healing. From my reading, it seems this is the preferred option. I had the surgery 2 weeks ago and am now keeping my figures crossed that all goes well. I hope all goes well for you. I know this is frustrating, as I too didn't think mine was broken either. Oddly enough, I broke mine radius at the same time, and it was a much more obvious break and it will be good to go much sooner than the broken scaphoid.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope you have a speedy recovery and the results from the operation are good. I asked for an operation when numerous doctors told me it would most likely require one- yet I was told to leave it for 6 weeks first. I suppose it would be better if it healed naturally, it just looks like it'll take a little longer


----------



## aizen (Feb 6, 2011)

I suffered the same injury (along with a broken collarbone) in August last year. My wrist felt sprained for a few weeks but the first few doctors said nothing was wrong based on the initial set of x-rays. Third doctor decided to take another look with a fresh set of x-rays and guess what, broken scaphoid at the mid section (waist).

They referred me to an orthopaedic surgeon who cast my hand and thumb in one of those hard plastic casts with velcro straps for about 1-2 weeks, in an effort to see if the bone would heal on its own. The surgeon did mention that from the looks of it, surgery would be required but he would try putting me on the cast anyway. So after the 2 weeks or so, they did a CT scan and my worst fears were confirmed, not only was the bone broken, it was bent. There was no way it'll heal by itself.

I had surgery in November, they basically grafted some bone from my hip into the scaphoid and put a screw in for good measure. I was put in a plaster cast for a few weeks, after which they changed it to support brace, which is this:









The brace has metal pieces in it to keep the thumb from moving around. I wore that for about 3-4 months, only removing it for physiotherapy and when I showered. In March this year, my doctor allowed me to remove the brace for driving. In April my bone had fully healed, and in May I went for my first cycling ride on pavement. I only started cycling in the trails in July and I continue to wear the support brace as protection during cycling. I am due for a checkup next year April.

My advice is to make sure that the doctors perform at least a CT scan or an MRI for you, to ascertain how bad the fracture is. 6 weeks seems a bit long but if they decide that surgery is needed, I'd suggest you to book a date as soon as possible. I wouldn't rush back to cycling while recovering, just let it fully recover first. The reality is that there is a small chance the bone wouldn't heal after surgery, but let's be optimistic. For now, avoid doing any lifting or using that hand for anything, and if you smoke, stay off the cigarettes.

Here is my original thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/im-down-broken-collarbone-731201.html

Let me know if you have any questions, I'll be happy to help you.


----------



## zachvii (Aug 20, 2010)

I think from all the responses and my own personal experience, this is the last bone you ever want to fracture or break. Good luck in your recovery Joe!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

It sounds like you got a rather bad one aizen! I'm keeping it rested- and luckily not a smoker.
And thanks for the info etc from the rest of the replies guys.

The only problem i've been coming across is getting the cast wet (mainly from sweat!). I've been running and getting on the turbo trainer and it just seems permanently sodden despite trying to dry it with a hairdryer.
Popped into the hospital today to get a new cast as this one was feeling too wet- turned out my hand had become macerated (mainly around the thumb and right hand side of the hand). Far too wet to dry whilst I was waiting around, so I suggested using a splint for a day, which the nurse agreed with. So in the mean time it's out of a cast (horraaayyy, air!) but i'm back in the hospital tomorrow to get a new cast.
For anyone else who isnt sure if the cast is too wet.... if your hand feels moist and clammy for more than a day- get the cast CHANGED! The macerated skin is pretty sore and tender, and if it leads to infection it looks like far more trouble


----------



## aizen (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah it was pretty bad. I had to use my dominant left hand to perform tasks as my right arm was practically useless following the collarbone fracture. Who would have imagined that soon enough the discovery of a broken scaphoid in my left hand would cause me to be reliant on my right arm, which had by then mostly healed. Life is strange at times.


----------



## nadav182 (Feb 15, 2013)

Windout22 said:


> I recently broke my scaphoid and my doctor gave me the option of waiting to see how the bone healed on its own or to go ahead and have surgery. Based on the poor blood flow and that I'm an active person he suggested getting the surgery to it a screw in put in to increase the likelihood of a faster and successful healing. From my reading, it seems this is the preferred option. I had the surgery 2 weeks ago and am now keeping my figures crossed that all goes well. I hope all goes well for you. I know this is frustrating, as I too didn't think mine was broken either. Oddly enough, I broke mine radius at the same time, and it was a much more obvious break and it will be good to go much sooner than the broken scaphoid.


hey there !
saw your post on the forum, and i would love to get some help from you.
broken my scaphoid bone on my weak hand 4 days ago, and have been offered to go through surgery next week. the bone is not displaced which means i don't have to do the surgery, and also fractured it on the waist of the bone, even though I do want faster healing time.
can you please tell me about your experience with recovery after the surgery?
thank you very much!!!

Nadav


----------



## mtrhead (Apr 21, 2007)

For those looking - I like to leave postive experiences

I broke this one 21 years ago. F=M*A on a Honda 250. This injury needs "time" to heal 100% This injury has ruined more bikers (SX/MX) and cyclers than just about any other and I know personally people who have come back to quick from this injury and always have had problems. Let this one heal all the way and it should never be a problem again!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

How quick do you think "too quick" is? I had surgery just before new year, currently in a splint after 7 more weeks in a cast- hoping to start road riding in the next month.... bad idea?


----------



## mfm (May 8, 2007)

On a positive note: I fractured mine (distal- so, admittedly, probably the 'best' break to have with that bone). I was told the usual 8 weeks, up to 12 for someone my age. Long story short: I was 5.5 weeks to fully healed.

I did laser therapy and drank a lot of Comfrey Tea. A lot. I also chose not to re-cast once my arm had atrophied so I had a littled wiggle room in there. I think the little bit of mobility helped with the healing and rehab. I also had my cast formed to the shape of my handle bars so I could still do easy riding.


----------



## ddvgel (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: question on recovery.*



Windout22 said:


> I recently broke my scaphoid and my doctor gave me the option of waiting to see how the bone healed on its own or to go ahead and have surgery. Based on the poor blood flow and that I'm an active person he suggested getting the surgery to it a screw in put in to increase the likelihood of a faster and successful healing. From my reading, it seems this is the preferred option. I had the surgery 2 weeks ago and am now keeping my figures crossed that all goes well. I hope all goes well for you. I know this is frustrating, as I too didn't think mine was broken either. Oddly enough, I broke mine radius at the same time, and it was a much more obvious break and it will be good to go much sooner than the broken scaphoid.


Hope you are fully recover now!
Need an operation soon, just want to know do you need a second operation to remove the screw out, and how many months after the first surgery?


----------



## Calvinator0514 (Aug 15, 2013)

Good luck with your recovery! I broke my scaphoid and still have a cast on. The dumb part was I was riding on a sidewalk. I've been riding since I was 8 and have never broken a bone on dirt. I guess pavement and I just don't get along. Anyway, I have 6 weeks in a cast, then up to 6 more in another cast or splint. A buddy of mine broke his too (on single track) but he is racing again with only 2 weeks in a cast. Not sure how that works.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Forgot to update on this. I ended up in the cast until the 11th Feb, around 5.5/6 months. 
Took a few weeks to get more than 20 degrees of movement back (was completely seized and unable to move for several days!), and a few months later I had a fair bit of movement, and was getting some muscle back (although I still had to take it easy). 14 months after breaking it (10 months after surgery) it feels pretty much normal, it's felt good for the past 2/3 months really.

I would emphasise that the deep tissue massage really is necessary. I felt quite queasy doing it at first with it being on my inner wrist, but you get used to it, and after having another small injury which ended up with my finger tendon joined to my skin by scar tissue I can safely say I'm glad nothing like this has happened with the wrist!

I didnt really listen to the physio for the strength exercises, and instead just made sure that I was using it in a suitable way to build the muscle- no complaints from this.
Did some rock climbing the other day, and have been xc riding for a few months, just getting back on the dh trails. Happy days!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh and when the cast was taken off, I still had to use a rigid thermoplastic splint for a month (the sort that makes you look like you have a disability! :/ ), followed by a month in a fabric splint with a metal bar in it, followed by a neoprene support for as long as I wanted.
I ride with the 661 wrist wrap pro, feels good and luckily I haven't needed to test it falling off yet! It gets a bit achey on cold rides, probably because the screw is still in there (?), but nothing to worry about if you are in the situation I was in a while back- it's just a niggling pain


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

I had a fairly severe compact fracture and my scaphoid was totally displaced, externally from my wrist. With cannulated screw and k-wires, I was off the bike for approximately 7 months and only then I did very light bike paths. It is only now, into the 8th month that I am starting to mtb on kinder trails. You must give it time and respect the bone.

...also using a 661 wrist wrap, so far its been excellent!


----------



## trailjockey54 (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a pretty good thread on the much troubled scaphoid fracture and subsequent non-union for us mountain bikers. I'll share a story since I have a lot of free time on my hands right now. I originally fractured my scaphoid in August of 2012. The doc presented me with either casting it or surgery and a screw, the difference between the 2 options being only 4 weeks recovery time. I made a BAD call right there and opted for the cast (well, splint), 16 weeks immobilization and was riding off road immediately, strength training in the gym- it broke again (docs call it a non-union) 7 months after original break with a minor fall skiing. Was diagnosed by a doc for 3 months as a sprain which I treated with manual PT, etc. A second opinion and MRI revealed non-union fracture. Had surgery June, 2013 which was a distal radius bone graft and percutaneous screw. 3-hour surgery and the doc ditched the screw and installed k-wires b/c he felt the bone was not supporting the screw well. The unfortunate outcome of that surgery was another surgery would be required to remove the k-wires. Also, k-wires don't provide any compression to the grafted bones which makes them less likely to grow back together. 7 months after the surgery, riding bikes, weight training and it broke again! Found a new doc who gave me one last chance a couple of days ago: regular bone graft from hip, plus vascular bone graft from radius, 5 screws. 

Needless to say, I'm taking this go-around quite a bit more seriously. Apparently, relying on a doctor to understand what I was doing with weights and mountain biking did not serve me well. I think I broke it both times in the gym trying to get my strength back too soon.

So, I'm 3 days into my final chance at recovering from this saga of an injury and an end to a way of life that made me happy for so many years. I'm now prepared to put the sport and lifestyle I love so much aside for as long as it takes which by my estimate is closer to a year from now. Kind of like the love of your life that you decide to let go in hopes she'll come back some day if it was meant to be.

I have lots of advice on deciding what procedure to do, what to eat, imaging, supplements. And a whole lot on what not to do. Bottom line- this injury has the potential to bring the strongest to their knees, take what you love and leave you wondering how it all went so terribly wrong!!


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

That's a shocking continuation issue, I really feel for you.

So, are you to decide to go ahead with the "regular bone graft from hip, plus vascular bone graft from radius, 5 screws.", or it's already happened?

Have the scaphoid breaks been only at the distal pole? Or are the recent ones, waist or proximal?


----------



## trailjockey54 (Jan 23, 2013)

The original fracture and 2 non-unions have all been through the waist of the scaphoid and non-displaced. I had that surgery Wednesday (2 days ago). There really wasn't much of a decision to make only to find a doctor I trusted. If this doesn't work wrist fusion would be next. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have fun riding with a fused wrist. So this is truly a last chance, hail mary at getting the sport back which got me so far in this life. I've seen a lot of amazing places, made great friends and created a way of life around mountain biking. Without riding I'll be pretty lost in this world..


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

I totally hear you, I felt like I was being punished when I had mine and the time off it necessitated. Strange way to put it, but that's how it felt, and I caused it myself! So your thinking is totally understandable. 

Best of luck with this surgery. I can only re-stress the importance of keeping you hand "unloaded". I hardly lifted a cup for 6-7 months with mine. I just did physio I was recommended to do. I was very clinical about it... black and white. You have to give yourself the very best chance possible and unfortunately this is time. I would imagine you have to treat it like its just happened and that is probably 8 months "unloaded" recovery time. But the doctors should advise.

I think a partial wrist fusion would be a mistake if it came to that, I would only go a full wrist as you say. But even if this were the case, I would expect you could definitely ride a bike/drive a car with a full wrist fusion. Don't get too down about it, you'll be surprised what you can actually achieve.


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Just on the question of your initial decision that you see as a bad one - my understanding is that whether it's screwed or not makes no difference to the non union rates, hence the surgeons advice that what it changes is time to return back to sport and out of cast.

What is helpful is good sets of X-rays , but it's hard to know which fracture gave you the non union.... You can't go back, and there's no way of knowing if what you did or what advice you got had any impact - you have just been one of the 5% 

Don't beat yourself up


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Scaphoid fracture is a lucky dip and luck is not on the side of the owner if things go wrong. I don't think the jury is in on early open reduction internal fixation (screw) versus perfect, early, non-operative intervention (cast).

Problem with the scaphoid is that it only has one blood supply and unlike everything else in the body, that comes from the finger end (distal) not from the body side (proximal). So the closer to the body the fracture is, the more important it is to get a scaphoid fixed in anatomical position immediately.

Then comes all the associated injuries to the triangular fibrocartilage complex, the scapholunate ligament, hand and finger tendons as well as thumb ligaments. A lot of that is influenced by whether the injured person has equal length radius and ulna bones (forearm bones). If they are not equal in length, the physics of an injury may favour certain less desirable results throughout the wrist.

So, if you do hurt your wrist badly you should consider a very early MRI as well as plain XRays. If that means paying for it yourself, refer to paragraph 2 above.

When I busted my scaphoid, it was 1980. With it I destroyed my distal radius and ulna, plus bisected and opened up my capitate. The surgeon told my parents to expect an amputation. Didn't tell me that. After specialist decisions in the OT decided there was nothing large enough to fix to anything else (think large breadcrumbs), they just pulled it back to basic length (-1cm), shoved it in a cast and wished me well.

4 and a half weeks later they took the cast off and didn't put it back on because consensus was I would never move my wrist again. They were right; for the next 2 years I couldn't get more than 50% of normal movement. A year after that and since it has been great - deformed a bit, but great. Who'd guess!

If there is a message it is that your wrists and hands are really important and getting function back after injury is essential whether you have surgery or not. Find out as much as you can from experienced orthopods, or from people in your shoes. Keep your mind's eye on progress and try to think out why things are going the way they are. Is your pain preventing self care (ie - wimp), is there something really wrong, like a blocked joint or do you just need time: there are no written laws.

Hope this helps all you lot.


----------



## trailjockey54 (Jan 23, 2013)

I believe the current medical practice on treating non-displaced scaphoid fractures is outdated. in 10 years, it will probably change. If the injured person is not a couch potato than ORIF should be recommended. If the injured person participates in high activity sport (like mountain biking), then ORIF should be strongly recommended. The screw does 2 important things: 1) provides compression of the 2 pieces of bone which allows them to rejoin into one, 2) aligns the scaphoid properly to its original position. The latter is very important to the long term success of the injury, the movement of the subsequent carpals and the ROM of a healed wrist. If the wrist has poor extension and radial deviation after healing (as in my case), it is more likely to break again and the stress on the scaphoid from normal things will be higher. Everyone I see who healed a scaphoid without surgery has very poor extension, most likely caused by a humpback deformed scaphoid, just like I did.

Well, its hard not to beat myself up when I essentially healed my wrist twice and broke it twice 7 months after. I'm not very good at taking it easy. I told my doc I was mountain biking and lifting weights and he told me to let pain be my guide. Some better advice might have saved me from breaking it again twice.

This doc reconstructed my scaphoid with 5 screws and 2 bone grafts. He said I had 75* of extension in the OP room. That made me pretty happy but honestly I have a long way to go before I can see how this plays out in my wrist. I feel one's success with a scaphoid fracture is highly dependent on having a good doctor that understands how likely someone who is a mountain biker is to have a non-union.:madman:


----------



## Face Visor (May 2, 2009)

I'll add my recent experience with a broken scaphoid, and it's considerably more positive than those above.

I broke my scaphoid (non-displaced) and radial head going over the bars at a bike park. Went from the bike park to the ER because I knew something was not right. The initial xray did not reveal any fractures but I was placed in a slab cast to immobilize my wrist as a precaution and scheduled a follow up for one week later. The followup revealed both the scaphoid and radial head fractures. I received a short arm cast for the scaphoid and told that the radial head should be treated as a bruise.

I tried getting back on the trainer immediately, but the radial head was causing pain so I stopped for 2 weeks. After 2 weeks the elbow felt much better, range of motion was improved and I was back on the trainer with no discomfort.

This morning I went for my follow-up, 6 weeks after the accident. Xrays revealed my scaphoid is healed, much to my surprise. The cast is now off, my wrist is stiff and sore at the limits of my range of motion, and I while I will continue riding the trainer, I was advised to stay off the bike outdoors for another 4 weeks, at which point I'll have a follow up xray to confirm everything looks okay.

After reading all the stories online about months of recovery and surgery I was very relieved with the diagnosis this morning. I attribute my success to immediate immobilization of my wrist, good diet, and quality sleep while recovering. I posted to let others unfortunate enough to break their scaphoid know that it sometimes can heal quickly.


----------



## Boxlid (Feb 6, 2014)

I broke this same bone, but while I was riding a four wheeler up in Copper Harbor, MI. Tried to take a turn too fast and tree roots prevented the rear wheels from drifting. Fortunately I was able to ride for another week or so by using a tie strap on my elbow to pull the clutch lever lol. The bone was broken, but still together so I just got a cast for 6 weeks. The doctor should give you guys a electronic device that draws blood to the bone. If not, have your doctor inquire about getting one! I started a new job the day after the cast came off, and was lifting very large amounts of sheet metal for duct forming. No problems at all unless I bumped that wrist hard on something, simply because it was a little weak and sore from the cast.


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

Hoping there is still some life in this thread - I am looking for some advice.

Fractured distal third of my scaphoid on 1/17, surgeon put in a screw on 1/27. Since then I've been splinted, doing some daily RoM exercises for the last few weeks. Feels pretty good all things considered. Had CT scan this week, seeing surgeon next week, will find out next steps then.

I want to get back to some easy riding, gravel roads whatever, to start getting some conditioning. I won't go before the doctor recommends, but when I do I expect to be wearing some sort of wrist brace. At a minimum, I'd like one with rigid stays that give strong support to the wrist. But I'm interested in the brace described above by Aizen (10/4/2012) that also immobilizes the thumb. That seems like a good idea, but wondering how that brace worked on the bike in terms of comfort and bike handling.

These braces are not cheap, and mail order is my only option, so trying to get as much good first-hand advice as possible before pulling the trigger.

Thanks in advance and let's keep the rubber side down.

Chris


----------



## FriendlyFoe (Aug 10, 2014)

bump! Landed on my hand and had xray 3 days later and i knew something was broken. Negative xray, dont worry it's just ligament. Got another xray 2 weeks later when it still hurt, negative again so i gave it a few weeks in a thumb splint then went back to riding. Doc booked me an mri months out because canada is stupid and thats normal wait. Had to ask for a bone scan and i even told the gp i had numbness in my thumb. Finally got it today andits definitely cracked 3 months out from the initial injury. Wonder how much additional damage ive done when if i was put in a cast immediately id be better by now. FML


----------



## trailjockey54 (Jan 23, 2013)

I recommend ORIF surgery (a screw) if you're not a couch potato. Relying on only immobilization (cast or splint) is too variable in outcome and often does not work for men who mountain bike. The screw pulls the 2 bone pieces together and really helps the bone remodel and get blood supply. I had 2 occasions where the doc said it's healed but in reality it was not even close to being healed and it re-broke with a super minor load. Apparently it's very difficult to fully know when the bone has healed from looking at x-rays and CTs. Better to take the safer route here or REALLY take it slow on the recovery. Or risk it all and break it again. It's just your wrist- you've got 2 of them...


----------



## FriendlyFoe (Aug 10, 2014)

Appreciate the advice. This was my first summer on a mountain bike and i fell in love but sounds like i might not ride at all next summer. Going to stop drinking and all bad habits, hope to hell it ever heals.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Good luck with the healing! I would reccommend a screw, mine has been fine since (now almost 2 years since surgery) so long-ish term it feels fine, pretty much normal. Slight loss of movement but nothing bad. I also gave up bad habits, and made a habit of having at least a pint of milk every day for extra calcium!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

As others have said, there isn't any way of telling how healed the bone is once it's reunited. Best to just take it easy for a good long time, and not risk breaking it again. This is where a road bike (and tri bars!) comes in handy!


----------



## az-biker (Jun 15, 2014)

well I know this is a older thread but noticed it while recovering. I too am coming off a similar injury.... broke the wrist bone right next to the scaphoid & thought the scaphoid as well (mri later showed to be ok). I had a cast for 6 weeks & now wearing a brace (metal support) for about 4-6 weeks. funny thing is that the wrist feels ok but my fingers are what are killing me! I am now looking at ways that us bikers can support the wrist while still being able to have shifting & braking movement?? any suggestions?? I guess I am kinda lucky as my injury occurred the sat. after thanksgiving & so my down time is during the winter when we typically don't ride as much! but I must say that this still sucks!!! it has been many years since I have hurt myself this bad.... just got back into mtb riding last year. I still wanna ride... although I am a little nervious too! anyways I am very interested in any thoughts on riding supports for the wrist area???


thanks!!!!

az-biker


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

if im reading correctly, your scaphoid is fine? if not, i would have suggested awaiting riding for months.

independent of finding a brace for support, you need to be very confident in your fingers to be able to brake. if this is too iffy at the moment, then i wouldn't get on a bike no matter what. for what its worth, my nasty wrist/scaphoid injury improved a lot but has left me with very sore primary two knuckles...and the doctors dont know why as yet. strange stuff!

back to the wrist brace; i initially had a wrist brace which had had a strong supportive metal element which was used to support the scaphoid, but as good as it was, riding was a nightmare. as my wrist healed further the doctors suggested a brace which supported the wrist but had freer movement for the thumb. for this, i use a 661 wrist brace. there are two types and both have pros n cons. beyond this i'm sure there are better quality motorcycle ones, but your talking a lot of dough. you might find best info on motorbike/trailbike forums, not here.



az-biker said:


> well I know this is a older thread but noticed it while recovering. I too am coming off a similar injury.... broke the wrist bone right next to the scaphoid & thought the scaphoid as well (mri later showed to be ok). I had a cast for 6 weeks & now wearing a brace (metal support) for about 4-6 weeks. funny thing is that the wrist feels ok but my fingers are what are killing me! I am now looking at ways that us bikers can support the wrist while still being able to have shifting & braking movement?? any suggestions?? I guess I am kinda lucky as my injury occurred the sat. after thanksgiving & so my down time is during the winter when we typically don't ride as much! but I must say that this still sucks!!! it has been many years since I have hurt myself this bad.... just got back into mtb riding last year. I still wanna ride... although I am a little nervious too! anyways I am very interested in any thoughts on riding supports for the wrist area???
> 
> thanks!!!!
> 
> az-biker


----------



## Mom Taylor (Oct 21, 2016)

I know this is a very old thread. My son had surgery and a screw, bone graph and cadaver bone was used. He has been in a cast for over two months. What kind of an electronic device did your doctor give you to increase blood flow? I want to ask the doctor about this.
Hebthought he had a sprained wrist and he didn't go to the doctor until 3 months after the injury.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

Mom Taylor said:


> I know this is a very old thread. My son had surgery and a screw, bone graph and cadaver bone was used. He has been in a cast for over two months. What kind of an electronic device did your doctor give you to increase blood flow? I want to ask the doctor about this.
> Hebthought he had a sprained wrist and he didn't go to the doctor until 3 months after the injury.


I hope you get the answer you need regarding the electronic therapy.

I would say from personal experience, give it a LONG time to heal. If he rides again too soon it will end up far worse that after the accident. Err on later than sooner. Get good medical advice on this


----------



## gezaborbely (May 16, 2013)

I had the stupidest accident on asphalt ending up with two broken bones: distal scaphoid and radius, both without displacement. After wearing a cast for 6 weeks the xray result: radius completely healed, scaphoid healing but crack line still visible. This is according to the xray doctor.

I will post after I get a feedback from the professional.

Update:
I have visited 3 different doctors just to be sure:
After 6 weeks:
1st doctor: Scaphoid healing. Make xray after 2 more weeks.
2nd doctor:I might need surgery if not healing well after 8 weeks. Make xray without cast after 8 weeks.
After 7 weeks:
3rd doctor:6 weeks is more than enough for non displaced scaphoid. Takes off cast the second day and suggests physiotherapy. 

This was my 4th fracture. Two of these were with complications because of the doctors. This is why I chose to see more than one doctor.


----------

